# norco atomik rahmen versteigerung



## Lars-123 (13. April 2011)

so leute ich biete meine schönen norco atomik rahmen aus dem jahr 2009 an bei ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Norco-Atomik-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2562e79022

wer interesse hat bitte mitbieten.
Mfg


----------



## Lars-123 (19. April 2011)

so leute nur noch einen tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

